# 2200 eeprom chip removal help



## martfarm (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi can someone tell me exactly which chip is the eepron that needs to be removed, and will it work on a 2100 board [uk version of 2200 ] will give it a try before buying new board thks


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

I may or may not be correct but here goes, on most boards the bios or firmware EPROM is socketed, which means the chip can be removed with a little care and a small flat blade screwdriver or a chip puller, you need to me careful not to bend any of the pins removing the chip and make sure it's started in all the holes square and apply minimal pressure to install it in the socket.

Hope this helps.


----------



## martfarm (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi the 2100 has a socketed chip but its soldered on the 2200 thks


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry...that's why I prefaced my comment the way I did.

To remove the chip from the 2100 you'll need some skills and a few tools, it can be removed using a desoldering tool (removing the solder joint from each leg of the IC) then installing the new chip and resolding each leg making sure you have the correct orientation of pin 1 matching the chip you removed.

If you have a electronics store you might be able to buy a socket to install on the board making changing the chip fairly easy in the future.

Hope this helps.


----------



## martfarm (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi the 2100 has a socket and the chip just pops out, its the chip on the 2200 that is soldered which is the one i was going to remove and plug into the socket of the 2100 board does that sound correct to you?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

martfarm said:


> Hi the 2100 has a socket and the chip just pops out, its the chip on the 2200 that is soldered which is the one i was going to remove and plug into the socket of the 2100 board does that sound correct to you?


Yep......exactly the same procedure.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

martfarm said:


> Hi the 2100 has a socket and the chip just pops out, its the chip on the 2200 that is soldered which is the one i was going to remove and plug into the socket of the 2100 board does that sound correct to you?


That does not sound correct. All the Stylus Photo 2200, I've purchased for the mainboard had an unsoldiered eprom you can remove with a puller. I damaged one using a screw driver so I went to Radio shack and picked up a puller for a few dollars.


----------



## cmos (Oct 5, 2009)

I have 3 2100, two of them have a socket and the other one has soldered eprom. This is surface mounted (SSD) and you need special tools and special skills, i recommend you to find someone who has the equipment to do it for you.


----------



## martfarm (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi i have the skills to remove this chip and replace it, was checking to see if it was possible to replace the 2200 eeprom on to a 2100 board, i now have the 2100 board coming up as a 2200 board when plugged in to the computer will try to flash first, if that falls will remove chip thks for help


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The 2100/2200 setting is in the firmware of the mainboard and can be programmed with the adjustment program that Epson certified techs use. There may be some bootleg copies out there that are floating around - I know some direct to garment printer manufacturers pirate the software and distribute - perhaps you can get a copy of that package.


----------



## martfarm (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi have just removed the eeprom, and put it on the 2100 board it was printing same red but right over the top left of the tray, so have just flushed it and going to let soak and fill with ink and give it a try, i might of had the setting wrong in rip pro not used before so will have to read up thks


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Don-SWF East said:


> The 2100/2200 setting is in the firmware of the mainboard and can be programmed with the adjustment program that Epson certified techs use. There may be some bootleg copies out there that are floating around - I know some direct to garment printer manufacturers pirate the software and distribute - perhaps you can get a copy of that package.


Don,

Surly your not suggesting in a public forum that the OP infringe on Epsons IP by obtaining a pirated copy of Epson adjustment program?...just saying.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

No, actually pointing out the fact that the adjustment software that is circulating out there is actually pirated


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Don, I'm confused about your statement.
Are you suggesting that those of us using the adjustment program are actually using pirated copies?

Please clarify, because I really don't want to be in trouble from Epson for using a piece of software provided by SWF Mesa.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Adam,

I can't speak for Don but I'm assuming that he is referring to the Epson program that their techs use, it has the capability to read the firmware and copy it, also as I understand it can write the firmware to another EPROM.....not the adjustment program that we all use to reset ink waste tanks and the like.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Adam,

We do not distrubute the adjustment program here at SWF East (except the one with the dongle that comes with the HM1 - which is an authorized Epson product). I cannot speak for MESA in this regards. I'm not sure what they are doing as we are seperate entities. I do know that there was a cracked copy of the 2200 utility that was being circulated by USSPIT at one time.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

IYFGraphics said:


> Adam,
> 
> I can't speak for Don but I'm assuming that he is referring to the Epson program that their techs use, it has the capability to read the firmware and copy it, also as I understand it can write the firmware to another EPROM.....not the adjustment program that we all use to reset ink waste tanks and the like.
> 
> Hope this helps.


This is the version I have. You can input the head ID, copy Eprom, check alignments and other motor related features.

I got it directly from SWF when they had me replace a print head several years back.

I never had to input a serial number or anything like that. If it's cracked it came from SWF, but the software never seemed to need any type of validation.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> This is the version I have. You can input the head ID, copy Eprom, check alignments and other motor related features.
> 
> I got it directly from SWF when they had me replace a print head several years back.
> 
> I never had to input a serial number or anything like that. If it's cracked it came from SWF, but the software never seemed to need any type of validation.


Ohhh... I hope the SIIA doesn't monitor TSF. 

SIIA Anti-Piracy: Report Piracy


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Ya, no kidding. Lucky for me I have the original email along with the attachment.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Ya, no kidding. Lucky for me I have the original email along with the attachment.


Adam,

I'd be happy to destroy the file for you (bit by bit) and absolve you of any transgression if you want to send it to me.

Just kidding SIIA!


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

hypothetically for training purposes ha

The waste ink reset program that i may or may not have used, has the ability to backup the eeprom and re write it on to a new board.

If the 1st board is from a 2200 and the replacement is a 2100
Can you overwrite the 2100 with the 2200 data making the 2100 board a 2200 board ???


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

also ... on the 2200 board in the Fast T-Jet 2 EZ have fused the board... is this necessary ?


----------



## anemoiart (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi Everybody.
Sorry to open an old post
I am in need of swapping the eprom chip over on to a good board from a DTG K3, epson 1800.
Can any of you identify the chip for me? as I do not know. Or even better if someone would like to anonymously email this magical program you talk of my email is [email protected]
many thanks
Mike


----------

